
Show HN: Remote Friendly: A website for finding and listing remote jobs - jads
https://remotefriendly.work
======
jads
I created Remote Friendly in part because there still aren't many places to
find remote jobs (a few sites I've visited seem to recycle content from each
other or StackOverflow). I've been teaching myself to code and I wanted a
project that felt achievable which would also be useful. Creating Remote
Friendly allowed me to learn a great deal about starting with an idea and
seeing it through to completion.

------
Mz
Please fact check this blurb and I will add you to a site where I am collating
"gig" opportunities for the new economy:

 _Remote Friendly helps you find a new job at a remote-friendly company. You
can subscribe to their mailing list to receive a weekly email of new remote
jobs. You can also follow them on Twitter or Facebook to hear of new
positions._

~~~
jads
Looks good to me, thank you!

~~~
Mz
[http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2016/11/remote-
friendly.html](http://gigworks.blogspot.com/2016/11/remote-friendly.html)

